# Group Domain Policy



## nik007 (Aug 10, 2001)

I'm trying to add some internal sites to the Local intranet IE settings in GPO 2003 domain.

I go to User Config -> Internet Explorer Maint -> Security -> Security Zones and Content... and Import the
current security zones and privacy settings -> modify setting, then click Local intranet -> Sites -> Advance, but the field to add site to the zone is greyed out.

I am a domain admin user on the domain controller.

Any ideas I've googled this but couldn't find anything on this issue.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You sure you are setting a Domain Policy and not a Local policy.


----------



## nik007 (Aug 10, 2001)

thats correct as im in the group policy object editor from the domain policy under the domain. this is the same policy i update for various other domain settings


----------

